

Ask HN: How do you let people know your project exists? - andretti1977

Suppose you create an app or a web application: how do you let people know it exists? I mean, you can setup a twitter account, but nobody follows it initially (nobody knows it exists), you can setup a landing page but nobody knows it exists too and so on...so, what are you really &quot;beginning&quot; strategies?
======
ajiang
Create a great product that perfectly solves someone's problems. There's no
substitute for creating a great solution.

Then, personally, there's the tried and true places to show your work:

1) Show HN

2) ProductHunt

3) Your own social media

4) Relevant subreddits

 _Note: This is primarily effective for showing free / open products. Think of
it more as a way of getting feedback than closing sales._

Then, I can think of a few ways that could work to let people know your
product exists (generic ideas that don't necessarily fit every product):

1) Attend conferences relevant to the problem or where your customers frequent

2) Attend meet ups relevant to the problem

3) Get referrals from friends and your network to potential customers (ask, do
you know someone who works in ____?)

4) Cold emails -- and follow up with them even if there's no response. Often
it takes 7 touches to get an answer (yes or no) and persistence works. Check
out my friends at [http://www.persistiq.com](http://www.persistiq.com).

 _Note: Easier than it sounds. Marketing and selling are hard._

------
rachelandrew
Identify the sort of person or company who has the problem your product is
seeking to solve. Who are they? Where do they hang out online? What other
things are they interested in?

Start writing stuff or creating giveaways that are of interest to those
people. You are not writing about your product here, you are writing stuff
that appeals to your target customer - hopefully with some sort of link to
your product. You can share that content and/or free stuff far more easily
than promoting the product as long as it is good quality.

An example:

My product is a CMS, built for web designers and front-end developers. Writing
about content management in our product is great for our existing customers
but is less likely to bring in new people. However if I write posts on my own
sites or on other sites that are genuinely useful content for my target
audience then those people are far more likely to go on and look at my
product. So I write about CSS, workflows and so on - thinking about the things
that our product does really well so I can throw in a quick mention, but not
making the article about the product.

You have to be quite targeted about this, and it isn't a "quick fix" but it
does work very well. People will share free useful content far more than they
will share your landing page.

------
htapiardz
Before creating an app or web application you need to identify which need or
problem you are trying to solve and for who, after knowing this, you need to
create something that adds value to these people, and not only create
something just to create. Remember that the people you target your project,
are the one that are going to spend their time and maybe their money using
your product, so it is important that you consider their opinions in the
different circumstances that appear during the project development. So when
your product is ready, it is an awesome product for your users, and this users
can communicate (recommend)to their friends to use your app. Remember the most
powerful way to let you know as a new app, business, service, etc. It's by
recommendations, because as humans we trust more in what our friends and
family say to us than what a blog can say. So remember to be recommended you
need to add value to your early users.

------
logn
I have found it helpful to approach your first customers from the mindset of a
consultant... who happens to have most of the work done already. Take your
pre-built software and integrate it to be a solution for your customers.
You'll learn along the way what people really want from your product and after
a few beta customers, your product will mold to fit what most people want to
buy.

------
Jipha
So when no one is coming to you, what do you have to do? Go to people.

Reach out to your ideal users via cold email, social media, etc. with the
thought of benefiting them in mind.

Share it – here on HN, Reddit, tech and startup sites (there are a few HN
posts with lists of sites you can reach out to), with people you know,
relevant forums, etc.

------
benologist
Your project was made to solve some problem, you have to figure out who has
that problem and how to reach them.

------
Robby2023
Start sending emails and reaching to those who have the hair on fire problem
you're trying to solve.

~~~
andretti1977
Ok so i should gather emails...what is the best way? Posting to forums/reddit
or something else can help gathering emails or driving people to landing
pages?

~~~
mhoad
I'd strongly recommend checking out the book "Lean Customer Development". Will
hold your hand through the entire process of this aspect of it.

~~~
andretti1977
Just bought, thanks for the advice!

